# Burst Facial Abscess (Rat)



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Things had been going well with Brains, for those who didn't see the thread a couple weeks back he was being treated on Baytril for an ear infection. He had gained a small lump/swelling in front of his left ear which the vet believed to have been to do with the infection. We though things were going well as the lump actually did go down at the end of this course of Baytril. This was a week ago.

I was sat talking to them yesterday at about 5:20pm, all well and normal. Until Brains turned to look to his right. It honestly was like a scene from the terminator, all I could see was puss, blood and a massive hole in the side of his face.

Took him up to the emergency vets who was pleased to see he was happy eating (I had to drag him away from his dinner i had just put in to get him in carry cage), and thoroughly cleaned out the wound. I have to say, I felt a little queasy at the sight and she did admit it was a very gruesome one. We had 'the chat' about what would be best for him, and after both agreeing that he didn't appear to be in any pain and was behaving normally to try a course of antibiotics and daily cleaning for a week, with the view that if it hasn't touched it to discuss either a more 'in depth' cleaning under anaesthetic, or the other option if he becomes in pain or distressed.

Has anyone dealt with burst abscess' before in their rats? The vet (who was fab with him by the way) said she genuinely believed that because of where it is, and how he's acting she thinks he will be OK, but obviously time will tell. Just needing some PF luck and support really 

(Will try to get a photo later for you, but it will be gruesome, just a heads up. )


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

One of my boys had an abscess under his front leg. It healed up very well and caused no further problems


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh, thats good to know. I just can't see how it's going to heal over because of the size of it and the fact it's right on his face. I suppose it's just one of those things that's hard to imagine when it's staring right at you. Just feeling so stressed about it all, and feel really sorry for the little guy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Because of where you say it is are sure it's not a zimbals tumour?

Health Guide: Zymbal's Gland Tumor

If it is just an abcess make sure it doesn't heal too quickly or any pus remaining will build up again causing another abcess.
You need to clean and flush it out with boiled but cooled down salt water at least twice if not 3 times a day for 3-4 days. Then let it heal.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Because of where you say it is are sure it's not a zimbals tumour?
> 
> Health Guide: Zymbal's Gland Tumor
> 
> ...


I had never heard of a Zimbals tumour, but since reading that and looking at the case study pictures I'm pretty sure that is it 

Do you have any advice? Other than cleaning with cooled boiled water, is there anything else we can do to keep it clean and as pain free as possible?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Gory photo warning.....
(picture 2)

This was him 2 weeks ago, when we first noticed the start of a swelling and took him to the vets.


and this is a photo I just quickly took now to show you.


poor baby boy  devastated doesnt even come close


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh dear this is very upsetting and if you've read through the link the outcome isn't great 
The best thing you can do is put salt water on it to keep it clean and make sure all bedding is clean and offer pain relief either baby calpofen or metecam.
I'm not sure but think tdm on her (Gill) has experience with this as I'm sure one of her rats had this.
But you may have to prepare for the worst.

Very sorry.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh dear this is very upsetting and if you've read through the link the outcome isn't great
> The best thing you can do is put salt water on it to keep it clean and make sure all bedding is clean and offer pain relief either baby calpofen or metecam.
> I'm not sure but think tdm on her (Gill) has experience with this as I'm sure one of her rats had this.
> But you may have to prepare for the worst.
> ...


Yes, I read through the posts. I also went and searched on google, and found some posts on another rat forum (not a member though, so can't post). I haven't found one good outcome yet. I don't know how to break the news to my dad, whose rats they really are. These two are his heart rats and I just don't know how he will cope.

What would happen to Pinky? He'd be all on his own. Will he know what's happened? Will Brains pass away naturally from this or is this something we need to do for him?

Sorry, I'm sat here crying because can't imagine it without them, they are so funny and both have such brilliant personalities. Sorry to sound pathetic :crying:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Unfortunately he would need to be put to sleep because it will only get worse and could cause all sorts of infections in him not to mention get bigger and possibly deeper.

Your remaining rat will need company so you'd be best to get two baby male rats around 8 weeks of age and intro them on neutral ground where no other rats have been.
Keeping pinky all alone will cause him serious depression and could lead to him self harming.

When any of my ratties have been put to sleep I always put there bodies back in the rat cage so that my other boys have said there goodbyes so they know they have passed away and not left wondering where they've gone. Rats do grieve! And when that time comes give pinky lots of cuddles afterwards.

Very sorry for you and your dad.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for the useful info Amy, such a horrible time 

Not that we are ready, but just in case it comes to the worst.... I don't suppose you know of any good breeders in the Devon area? I've looked on the NRFC (or whatever it is, sorry not with it today after everything) and none of the websites look active 

Thanks x


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

My Shark Bait had a burst face abscess. She had to be put to sleep because she wouldn't leave it alone and essentially tore into her own face  I had her pts before she could cause herself anymore pain


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There are some here
Fancy Rats • View topic - Breeders in the South West


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Also there is a rat rescue in gloustershire that currently have babie rats in.
The rescue is called rat out of hell the lady is called jackie. And there is possible transport that can be arranged.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> I had never heard of a Zimbals tumour, but since reading that and looking at the case study pictures I'm pretty sure that is it
> 
> Do you have any advice? Other than cleaning with cooled boiled water, is there anything else we can do to keep it clean and as pain free as possible?


One of my boys had a nasty facial abscess recently and because of where it was along his jaw, cheek and almost to his ear I thought it was a Zymbals gland tumour and so did the vet, but I still decided to let him be sedated and have them lance it and clean it out. Turned out to be the right thing to do, its was just an abscess and although it took a few weeks to completely heal he is fine now. I did dab some sudocreme on the site as it was healing which is fine to use on them.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Also there is a rat rescue in gloustershire that currently have babie rats in.
> The rescue is called rat out of hell the lady is called jackie. And there is possible transport that can be arranged.





blade100 said:


> There are some here
> Fancy Rats • View topic - Breeders in the South West


Thank you for those, will check them out.



Lavenderb said:


> One of my boys had a nasty facial abscess recently and because of where it was along his jaw, cheek and almost to his ear I thought it was a Zymbals gland tumour and so did the vet, but I still decided to let him be sedated and have them lance it and clean it out. Turned out to be the right thing to do, its was just an abscess and although it took a few weeks to completely heal he is fine now. I did dab some sudocreme on the site as it was healing which is fine to use on them.


Oh wow, that's good to know. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't offer any advice but I think your boy looks so sweet, hope he has a happy outcome and it isn't the tumour


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss fatrat 

Thank you lopside, he is a sweetie. I hope so too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

A sorry I am going to do one of those useless posts that say I am really sorry but I am hoping and praying for a good outcome....but I can't offer advice! Looks nasty but I hope its treatable!!!!!!!!! Come on mate!!!!!!!


----------

